# American Blue?



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

I am wondering how rare this coloration is? How hard it is to breed. (not planning on breeding don't worry) or maybe if you have ever had one? there isn't many pics on the internet are they even real? any response is appreciated!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

American blue is called British blue over here and i know a fair few people that breed it or related colours, its not as common as Russian blue though, but thats mostly to do with the issues with the gene and its tendency to cause difficulties with blood clotting and a weakened immune system. You can breed to improve it but it takes a fair bit of work and heart ache


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

oh, that's sad! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I should probably add it's quite distinctive from Russian type blues in that it's a more blue grey to the Russians purely shade. It also quite often has a paler undercoat which gives it a bit of a translucent look which is very distinctive though not to the show standard which you can see on here http://www.nfrs.org/varietiesself.html


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Most colors are not very rare, just less popular in some areas sometimes and in others super popular. I have seen tons & tons of people with blues. So I wouldn't say they were rare at all. I have several blues myself.

I go by AFRMA standards and according to hawthorne site American Blue is Sky Blue. And it is also known as just Blue sometimes. It gets alittle confusing as people use different names for different colors. And there is going to be a difference in just your pet store/pet breeder vs show rat. So the shades can vary.
http://www.afrma.org/ratselfs.htm#skyblue
http://ratvarieties.com/type/sky-blue/
http://www.afrma.org/ratselfs.htm#powderbluerat

I believe...that in the US we do not have the issues with blues like that, this is coming as second hand knowledge from breeder groups. But from what I am told these days blues all seem quite healthy & we haven't had any problems creep up in them. 

I do seem to see alot more Russian Blues, I think they may be more popular. I breed Russian Blue myself.


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh thanks! Do you have any pictures of your blues and where did you get them  and yeah I kinda figured they were different from Russian.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Sure this is Blue (I am super creative with names lol), he is on the left in the pic. 









This is Charlie, I did breed her myself. 









This is Charlie's litter. Their dad was a Russian Blue. The darker ones are all Russian Blue. The lighter ones normal blue like their mom.
If you count across then down. #s 1-4 & 9 are Russian Blue, then #s 5-8 are just Blue.










I am not breeding Blues anymore. Only Russian Blue. These two are my Russian Blues who are currently expecting babies.


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

Ooh they are pretty ^^


----------

